# Im new in SW



## Oksana (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi, 
I'm planing to set up a new SW fish tank in October 2010. Right now i have 30 Gallon FW Tank.. And i dont really like it.

Can some one recomend me where i can get all the eguipment for SW Aquarium (not much expensive),, what will i need to buy,, and how much it will cost me aroud to set it up from scratch. Im planing to get a 75-100 Gallon tank. And what kind of fish is recomending for the begginers??

Thanks. ):fish10:


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Well let me start by saying welcome to the forum 

Now if you want a 75-100 gallon fish tank your going to need to understand its a bit pricey and requires maintenance to keep water params in check.

Now the cost would also depend on if you want coral or just a fish only tank.

Lets just break down the basics to get atleast a bit of feel for a price:

75-100lb's live rock 
at lets say 5 bucks a pound your looking at 400 bucks.
(5 bucks a lb for premium fiji is actually really cheap)
You can get "used" rock for as low as 2 bucks a lb but it will take some time to find.

Filter/Sump
200-300 dollars

Optional Skimmer
150-200 dollars

If you've got a FOWLR tank you may want to look into a UV sterilizer.
200-300 for a 100 gallon tank.

Lighing to suffice for a 100 gallon tank for FOWL your looking at about 200 bucks, if you want to get into coral and MH lighting, your going to easily be into it for 500-600 bucks.


Not to mention the price of the tank


----------



## Oksana (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks a LOT!!! ) I have an idea now.. ) 
What about 40-50 Gallon Tank?

Or what is the best size to get for the beggining?!


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Oksana said:


> Thanks a LOT!!! ) I have an idea now.. )
> What about 40-50 Gallon Tank?
> 
> Or what is the best size to get for the beggining?!



Well in all honesty you want to get the largest tank you can afford, as the bigger the tank the easier it is to keep water params stable.


Are you wanting to keep a reef tank? (coral, inverts, maybe a fish or two?)

or are you wanting to keep a FOWLR tank? (fish only with live rock)


----------



## Oksana (Apr 12, 2010)

reef tank with a fishes... and live stone.. )


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

well if you want to do a 50 gallon reef:

50 lbs+ live rock 
some t5 or MH lighting (you want approx 3 watts per gallon the more the better)
sump
optional skimmer.


----------



## Oksana (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, i have read your post about that u didnt change the water for an about 3 month??!!.. So, the bigger tank.. the less maintnace you have to do.. ) i mean not to change like 30% of the tank every week or 2.. ) But you have a really big tank.. )


----------

